# first fatty attempt



## bgosnell151 (Sep 8, 2013)

Keeping it simple... cheese and mushrooms













20130908_125559.jpg



__ bgosnell151
__ Sep 8, 2013


















20130908_125607.jpg



__ bgosnell151
__ Sep 8, 2013


















20130908_140822.jpg



__ bgosnell151
__ Sep 8, 2013


















20130908_141516.jpg



__ bgosnell151
__ Sep 8, 2013


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 8, 2013)

Has cheddar cheese in there.  A little concerned that I over stuffed it, but too late now.  Going to fire up the MES to 275 and throw her in once it gets up.  As soon as I put her in I will back the heat down to 240.  Hoping for a 2.5 hour smoke to get IT up to 165*.

Anyone have any issues with the plan.


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 8, 2013)

4:15 temps at 250 and fatty is in.


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 8, 2013)

5:20 already at 130*












20130908_172239.jpg



__ bgosnell151
__ Sep 8, 2013





Dropped temp to 200* in the MES... that is the real reason I peaked, to let some of the heat out.  1 hour in and only 35* to go.


----------



## hagisan (Sep 8, 2013)

Keep the pics coming...looking good!


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am at 160* right now... dinner supposed to be at 730... do I need to let this rest at all.


----------



## dieselaw (Sep 8, 2013)

I never rested mine. Im sure you could as long as you watch your temp on the fatty. It looks great. ENJOY!


----------



## davidhef88 (Sep 8, 2013)

I usually let it rest for a few minutes is all. I usually pull them at 150*-155* and put on the grill, under the broiler, or hit it with the torch to crisp the bacon. That usually brings it up past 165*


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 8, 2013)

Had to let it rest for 15 minutes... wrapped in foil and into a cooler it went.  Turned out amazing.













20130908_195419.jpg



__ bgosnell151
__ Sep 8, 2013


















20130908_200356.jpg



__ bgosnell151
__ Sep 8, 2013


----------



## terrymn (Oct 6, 2013)

Looks great Brad!


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 6, 2013)

YUMM!!!!


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 6, 2013)

Yep That's a good looking fattie!!!


----------



## bgosnell151 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks all


----------



## cameron8645 (Oct 6, 2013)

Nothing wrong with keeping it simple!! It looks delicious!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 7, 2013)

Great color on the bacon! Nothing wrong with at simple fatty!


----------



## bgosnell151 (Oct 7, 2013)

This was a really good one... not sure how this thread came back up after 4 weeks though.  But I do honestly appreciate the positive remarks.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Oct 7, 2013)

BAM! Looks like a home run to me!


----------



## blat (Oct 7, 2013)

need  an intervention,  why oh  why do I  always overstuff my fattie,  expecting a blowout.

is nekkid turkey, sage, oregeno, chedder, mozarella, olives, garlic, onions, artichokes, and sun dried tomatoes


----------



## blat (Oct 7, 2013)

oops  forgot the pic













20131007_171120.jpg



__ blat
__ Oct 7, 2013


----------



## bgosnell151 (Oct 7, 2013)

Looks great.  Thinking of trying a nekkid one too.


----------



## blat (Oct 7, 2013)

ok, turkey fattie just to dry, cooked to 165,  to hot for turkey? or  ground turkey to  lean for a fattie?


----------



## bgosnell151 (Oct 8, 2013)

blat said:


> ok, turkey fattie just to dry, cooked to 165, to hot for turkey? or ground turkey to lean for a fattie?


how lean turkey is, is what scared me about using it for a fatty.


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 8, 2013)

Good job looks awesome


----------



## blat (Oct 9, 2013)

did a  chicken fattie a  few weeks ago  and it  was just ok,  think I  will try one 80 20  burger  and see how that goes cause not happy at all  with turkey

 was a  bad night all  around, after cooking fatties smoked 2 half butts,  had always thought there was no way to screw up a butt but idid,   first time every  cooked one that it  came out dry and chewy.  I  did not pay close enough attention  and my therm was to close   to direct heat so it  was 225 but  only 210  where  meat was at.   so that may have kept  bark from forming as early as it  should have and my moisture got out.


----------

